# Shiny seams



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Every once in a while I get this problem with the seams. In order to get the seams to lay down, I have to work them and use water to clean.
There is a glaze that occurs and I'm not sure the reason.

I've heard that in drying wallpaper they use heat which may affect it.
In working the seams perhaps the protective coating isn't "color" fast.

Here's the latest, It is throughout the room but the light isn't critical enough to be able to see it in the rest of the room.

It asks you to let the paper soak for 5 minutes so I don't think I can paste the wall.

I may not respond for a couple days because I'm going to an out-of-town job but I'll check for responses till morning.






:cowboy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

it's called burnishing, from rolling or rubbing too hard.

If the seams are not laying down,you need to change your technique, be it by "velcroing" the seams, using liner, clay, or a few other methods.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

What Bill said. You got some wicked burnishing in that pic.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

It was stubborn...


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Underdog, do you think you burnished the finish or is it possible that the glaze is caused by paste/water residue that you have kind of polished to a shine?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> Underdog, do you think you burnished the finish or is it possible that the glaze is caused by paste/water residue that you have kind of polished to a shine?


 I'm sure it's burnished. I cleaned it and then buffed it with a soft diaper.
I didn't think I wiped it too hard and it didn't show on the other areas because the lighting could never show it.
But in my defense, how do you clean these types of papers?

Have any of you talked to a paper rep about this?


:cowboy:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

That's too bad. I was hoping for your sake that you hadn't burnished the paper, but Arch and PWG saw it right away, as usual. I don't know what type of paper it is, but if you're having that much trouble getting the seams to set maybe you need to let it relax longer. What type of adhesive are you using?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

880, the instructions were ambiguous like they can be, 
but the adhesive didn't even get onto the surface until I had to work the seams.
I tried to get it to lay down with my fingernail but the room was just too big, I'd still be there.
The roller just squeezed enough to have to remove. Then the smear... dear Lord THE SMEAR!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> I'm sure it's burnished. I cleaned it and then buffed it with a soft diaper.
> I didn't think I wiped it too hard and it didn't show on the other areas because the lighting could never show it.
> But in my defense, how do you clean these types of papers?
> 
> ...



And there answer will be . . . . . (all together now)

"This is the first time we've heard of this"




Rubbing it with a soft cotton rag (diaper) is one of the classic methods. I have actually heard of folks who have burnished the WHOLE surface just to give it a uniform look.

Which p[aper is it? The color looks a little like the Brunschwig et Fils "Upton Damask" I have in my office, and yes it will burnish like sonnofabitch.










How do you clean this type of paper? Clean install so you don't need to. And once it's installed, what the client does is not your worry. But if they ask, on some papers I tell them, "don't get it dirt". 

I have been lucky with a wet to damp miftie and GENTLY massaging or just blotting. Difficult to describe, but once you know the point that it will burnish, you work up to that point.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Do you guys use white vinegar to help dissolve the paste when cleaning?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

when I remember.

It's great to prevent your sponge/rag/miftie from getting slimy and stinky.

Others throw a capful of Safe and Simple into the rinse water. But I DO prefer white vinegar.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> How do you clean this type of paper? Clean install so you don't need to. .


 Guys goes to a doctor...
"Doc, it hurts when I do this."
"Don't do that."



Gwarel said:


> Do you guys use white vinegar to help dissolve the paste when cleaning?


 Just clean install




daArch said:


> when I remember.
> 
> It's great to prevent your sponge/rag/miftie from getting slimy and stinky.
> 
> Others throw a capful of Safe and Simple into the rinse water. But I DO prefer white vinegar.


 I don't smell my rags.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

.


Now for my real response...




daArch said:


> And there answer will be . . . . . (all together now)
> 
> "This is the first time we've heard of this"
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful office Arch!!
I don't keep track of brands but I may follow up with the manufacturer just to see for myself. I'll take responsibility no matter what happens, but I'm curious.

I can blot when I don't get impatient.



Gwarel said:


> Do you guys use white vinegar to help dissolve the paste when cleaning?


 

I can see many applications for this. (The times I don't clean install :whistling2
Thanks, mostly I go through beau coup diapers.


:cowboy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impatience is our bane. Jobs NEVER turn out well when rushed/impatient

That is/was the singular most important lesson I learned about hanging.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UD,

I've used diapers, bar rags, sea sponges, auto sponges, even mops. I implore you to at least TRY micro fiber towels (mifties). The larger ones as I posted somewhere, from Costco (Eurow brand - available through Amazon also)

Many of us have tested them against various other methods, they clean much better. 

As one of the better NE hangers say about a new technique, "try it for 30 days before deciding"


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree it looks like an English pulp to me too. 
Yes, install CLEAN, no wiping. If you have to, gently blot it. 
+1 on the mifties.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> UD,
> 
> I've used diapers, bar rags, sea sponges, auto sponges, even mops. I implore you to at least TRY micro fiber towels (mifties). The larger ones as I posted somewhere, from Costco (Eurow brand - available through Amazon also)
> 
> ...


 I'll see if I can get some. Online says the texture is a little off-putting.
I don't have a Costco account and I don't but online very often but I'll try.
Thanks!


:cowboy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't have a Costco account either, but sometimes they give out day passes. Also, I had my cousin buy me a package once.

The ones I've found at BJ's are decent, but the Eurow brand is my fave.

The ones at wallmutz are too small, but good if you like a smaller size.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> I don't have a Costco account either, but sometimes they give out day passes. Also, I had my cousin buy me a package once.
> 
> The ones I've found at BJ's are decent, but the Eurow brand is my fave.
> 
> The ones at wallmutz are too small, but good if you like a smaller size.


You wait for the free pass? You really are a cheap bast...er...thrifty Yankee, aren't you?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I ain't about to pay $50 a year to BOTH Costco AND BJ's. 

They are within 1/2 a mile of each other and that BJ's sells booze :thumbsup:


----------

